# Selling 2 Series 3 OLED's & 1 Tivo HD - all w/ upgraded drives & PROM modded



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

Series 3 OLED TCD648250B w/ 1.5TB

Series 3 OLED TCD648250B w/ 1TB (bad HDMI out)

Tivo HD TCD652160 w/ 1TB

All of these units have been PROM modded.


----------

